# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  خطای out of memory در هنگام ساخت ایگزه

## tdorbidi

سلام
سورس من هنگام ساخت ایگزه خطای out of memory میده
میشه کمک گکنین

----------

